# Relocating Toronto to Barcelona



## mordinad (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola ! 

I'm moving to Barcelona via internal company transfer! Joy eh 

Just looking for some friendly advice on which area to live in. 


My budget for housing is 1000-1200e/month. Single, late 20's, active and social working in IT field.

I was thinking el Born area but I need a place to park my car because my workplace is actually 20 mins east of Barcelona. 

I'm on a 2 year commitment. My Spanish is nilch but I'm taking lessons now in Toronto and will continue when I get to barcelona in around April 2009. 

Also, what do you guys think? Should I buy a used car or lease a new one? From reading I'm probably going to buy a used car from a dealership because it looks like too much paperwork from a resident!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If you know it's ONLY 2 years - LEASE. Remember not only wil you be buying - in two years you'll be selling. 

Also make sure your license will be valid for 2 years. If you're to be fully resident here you MAY need to get an Spanish license - and as non EU this means an exam. 

If you're working outside BCN - Live outside too. It's cheaper for start. 20mins east - Uni complex?. 

No trains/buses?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

20 minutes East you say, are you sure its not West ?

I'm thinking you are not working offshore, but rather very near to the coast,
thus you may be better to base yourself on the coast.

Check the nearest train station or metro and pick a place on the same line.


Glad to be of assistance, Dave


----------



## mordinad (Feb 19, 2009)

My work place is located Parets Del Valle, north east of BCN. 

Just living in BCN to make the transition better. The company is working on my spanish card and yes I guess I'll have to get the EU license. 

So first year I want to live in BCN, for the 2nd year I might move to the coast away from BCN where it's quieter. But first year I want to be in the thick of things to pick up the culture and language. 

There is a train that goes from BCN to my work place then a bus, but the bus is every hour and after I get off the bus it's a 15-20 min walk. So I'd rather just have a car for convenience. 



SunnySpain said:


> 20 minutes East you say, are you sure its not West ?
> 
> I'm thinking you are not working offshore, but rather very near to the coast,
> thus you may be better to base yourself on the coast.
> ...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

*Moving Toronto to Barcelona*

Hi

I am not sure but check that you can drive & lease on a canadian licence - I seem to remember that an American one was not liked. 

Davexf


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mordinad said:


> The company is working on my spanish card and yes I guess I'll have to get the EU license.


Be aware it involves HOURS of classes and exams.


----------



## mordinad (Feb 19, 2009)

Gosh everything seems so difficult in Spain hahaha... 

I notice this forum has very few expats in Barcelona, do you guys know of any other forums that have higher BCN expats? So I can attempt to do some networking before I actually land?





chris(madrid) said:


> Be aware it involves HOURS of classes and exams.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Simon Harris is a great contact - author of Going Native in Catalonia.

There is also Levien at Barcelona Web Design Company |Price list Tel:+34 971803535 

Shout if you want contacts etc


----------

